# ça valait mille



## Miscii

Bonsoir!
 J'ai une autre question (j'espère qui soit la dernière pour aujourd'hui! )
Dans le livre que je suis en train de traduire, il y a une ligne avec des expressions hors d'usage et une de ces expressions est: _ça valait mille_!
Comment la traduiriez vous en français moderne? ou, mieux encore, en italien?
Merci beaucoup!!

Miscii


----------



## Paquita

Per me "ça vaut mille' = e incredibile + spassoso, ma senza contesto...

Aspetta altre risposte per favore.


----------



## valerie1987

Se ho capito bene il senso dell'espressione dovrebbe essere "Ne vale cento", in Italiano si usa il "cento" invece del "mille", ma in genere è seguito da una struttura tipo "ça valait mille fois le coup/ le stress/ son prix" etc. Preso isolatamente non saprei.


----------



## Miscii

Grazie!
anche io avevo inteso così il senso. Il problema è renderlo in italiano con un espressione di significato simile e, soprattutto, datata poiché nella frase dell'originale l'autrice fa una lista di espressioni desuete:
_"vieux kroumir, faire du chambard, ça valait mille ! tu es un petit ballot ! les expressions hors d’usage, réentendues par hasard, brusquement précieuses comme des objets perdus et retrouvés, dont on se demande comment elles se sont conservées"_


----------



## Paquita

Je ne suis pas traductrice mais il me semble que dans ce cas, l'essentiel est moins de traduire aussi exactement que possible des expressions françaises vers l'italien que de donner de vrais exemples italiens d'expressions anciennes et oubliées... sauf si ensuite, elles sont réutilisées dans un contexte précis. Il faut savoir quel est le sens de cette énumération : simplement des exemples variés ou introduction d'autre chose, un commentaire,  s'y rapportant.

(scusi, non sono capace di dirtelo in italiano)


----------



## Miscii

Il sont des exemples. En effet je n'ai pas traduit littéralement tous les expressions:
par exemple pour _vieux kroumir_ j'ai utilisé une expression ancienne comme _villano_, parce que _crumiro_ en italien est une personne qui ne fait pas la grève. Au contraire avec _faire du chambard_ peut être traduit assez littéralement avec_ fare baccano_
mais pour _ça valait mille_...  je ne sais pas! 
Conseils???


----------



## Miscii

j'ai pensé à: valeva la candela


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Miscii,
Ho aperto un thread sull'argomento in Français seulement. E pensando alla tua traduzione, mi chiedo se non sarebbe meglio lasciare in francese tutte queste espressioni più o meno in disuso: _"*vieux kroumir, faire du chambard, ça valait mille ! tu es un petit ballot !* les expressions hors d’usage, réentendues par hasard, brusquement précieuses comme des objets perdus et retrouvés, dont on se demande comment elles se sont conservées"._


----------



## Miscii

Ciao matoupaschat!
Grazie dell'opinione, e grazie per il nuovo thread, l'ho appena letto! 
...come si dice qua "ho sollevato un polverone"!


----------

